# Lunkenheimer Back In Service !



## oldboy1950 (Sep 30, 2015)

i picked up this sentinel #6 at a local antique engine-tractor-rusty iron show this summer.
the whole needle assembly was missing, everything present was dirty but in good shape and i thought this would be a fun project to test my newby machining skills .
i made my mistakes in thousands but overall had an enjoyable time working in my shop and gaining machinist skills one small step at a time.
Dan


----------

